#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Manager Training Course (PMTC) - WorleyParsons

## raz

Hey people!



I found that the *Project Manager Training Course (PMTC)* from WorleyParsons is really a great tool.

I am trying to collect the complete program but I have many modules from programme.

Please download for free my contribution.....  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here in EGPET..... is there any Worleyparsons employee that can help me?

Thanks in advanceSee More: Project Manager Training Course (PMTC) - WorleyParsons

----------


## gateaux_boy

Great full* anyone have missing module?

----------


## deshpandep33

thank you very much

----------


## muegrob

thank you so much

----------


## raz

Sorry I dont have missing modules!

----------


## chemnguyents

> Hey people!
> 
> I found that the *Project Manager Training Course (PMTC)* from WorleyParsons is really a great tool.
> 
> I am trying to collect the complete program but I have many modules from programme.
> 
> Please download for free my contribution.....  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Raz. Great contribution!

----------


## padua

Thank you.

----------


## safetypartha

Can any one share through Mediafire pl.

----------


## raz

> Can any one share through Mediafire pl.



Why?

----------


## safetypartha

Mr.raz*
mega.nz could not be reached. Hence I requested to share through mediafire* pl.
Partha.

----------


## BAAZIZ

Many thanks.

----------


## vrbank

What is decryption key?
I tried to download from Mega.nz but it was stucked with decryption key and cannot download

Anyone please* help?

----------


## truonghoaiphi

Thank you !!!

See More: Project Manager Training Course (PMTC) - WorleyParsons

----------


## mans1987

thank you very much

----------


## nitin.9505

Can you please upload balanced modules(Module no.-1,2,3,6,7 & 8) ???

----------


## krep22

Thanks

----------


## zero2lyn

> Hey people!
> 
> I found that the *Project Manager Training Course (PMTC)* from WorleyParsons is really a great tool.
> 
> I am trying to collect the complete program but I have many modules from programme.
> 
> Please download for free my contribution.....  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



many thanks for your sharing

----------


## matthewbig

> Hey people!
> 
> I found that the *Project Manager Training Course (PMTC)* from WorleyParsons is really a great tool.
> 
> I am trying to collect the complete program but I have many modules from programme.
> 
> Please download for free my contribution.....  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Thanks!

----------


## Youba

Anyone has the missing modules?
Thanks.

----------

